# The other animals in my life!



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My ball python was on a hunger strike for 4 months until she started eating pinkies. took a video of her taking the food so nicely. I know it's not the smartest thing to feed them in the tank but this was the only way to feed the little brat. LOL
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/104680098748332919067/6443971308433648306?icm=false

also I adopted a new dog a month ago. his name is Finn and his is a Chimera.=D









my old girl Shobi trying to catch fish and frogs lol


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm sorry but I'm a little weirded out o.o 

You sound EXACTLY like I do over the phone and video


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

hahahahaha! that's too funny.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

That video is hysterical! I didn't know you had a ball. That is awesome. She is so proper taking it so lady like and then such a hoot trying to eat it upside down. My son's ball eats mice now. I didn't realize the pinkies were so tiny. I was going to try my pacman frog on them when he got a bit bigger. I have that same hide in my bearded dragon tank. Do you have your ball on ecoearth? How do you like that vs aspen chips? Would love to see a picture of your whole set up.

Dogs are cuties! They look like they love the water.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry about not replying! Never got a notification about this one! 
I love the ecoearth! It's so soft and it looks natural! It keeps the moisture in the tank too when you mix water in it. I use a cat pooper scooper to pick up her poop and skin when she sheds.

I will have to look for a full photo of her tank give me a minute and I'll add it in here.

Here's a photo:


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

wow, that's a good looking python you got there. also wanted to get one, but hubby doesn't want me to


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Katlyn Josephine said:


> wow, that's a good looking python you got there. also wanted to get one, but hubby doesn't want me to


thank you! she is such a good girl. I hope your Hub allows you to get one someday. They are a nice snake to have. =)


----------

